

Gild and the Commoditization of My Information - salbito
http://thejacklawson.com/2012/09/gild/index.html

======
ajacksified
Hey, author here. When I first found out about my secret profile, I was fairly
upset, and it took a little bit to put into words why I was upset. (It's
public data!) The real reason is I don't know what they have. Even Facebook at
least allows you to request a copy of your data, and other similar sites are
employee opt-in. There's nothing in their Privacy Policy about the collected -
only for customers.

There's barriers to find out what exactly's scraped, and what data of mine
they're selling to other companies. I have to question - is it even legal to
scrape my contact information and sell it? Maybe it is, maybe it isn't, but
I'd like to at least know what's being sold here.

I should have a call this week with them to discuss further, after which I'll
update my post.

~~~
kevingadd
IIRC there's some established history about lists of facts not being
copyrightable, so you can't stop someone from copying them or selling them?
However, if they're copying prose from your resume/github that describes past
jobs, etc. That seems like it would definitely be governed by copyright and
they wouldn't have the right to charge money for it or otherwise use it
without your permission.

In my case my resume is almost entirely prose (for this reason, and others),
not lists of skills/etc so it would definitely not be legal for Gild to scrape
it and resell it.

~~~
Zikes
What if they scraped that prose for key words to determine a list of skills?

